
An Oral History of Unix: Interviews with the Founding Fathers of Unix - yarapavan
https://www.princeton.edu/~hos/Mahoney/unixhistory
======
yarapavan
Start with the final history page at
[http://www.princeton.edu/~hos/frs122/unixhist/finalhis.htm](http://www.princeton.edu/~hos/frs122/unixhist/finalhis.htm)

